# Origin und Steam Spiele verknüpfen



## -Alexander- (31. August 2013)

*Origin und Steam Spiele verknüpfen*

Hi,
ich habe Sims 3 für Steam und nun eine Erweiterung für Origin, kann ich diese verknüpfen, oder muss ich, um die Erweiterung zu nutzen Sims 3 auch auf Origin installieren?


----------



## Shona (31. August 2013)

*AW: Origin und Steam Spiele verknüpfen*



-Alexander- schrieb:


> um die Erweiterung zu nutzen Sims 3 auch auf Origin installieren?


genau das du musst den Key für Sims 3 in Origin eingeben bzw. sims 3 über Origin haben.


----------



## -Alexander- (31. August 2013)

*AW: Origin und Steam Spiele verknüpfen*

Das heißt ich muss auch das Hauptspiel nochmal downloaden?


----------



## SilentMan22 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Origin und Steam Spiele verknüpfen*

Ja, musst du.


----------

